# Smoked Pretzels with a KICK and w p-view



## driedstick

Well, seen where RonP did this at one time and got to thinking,,,, Lets put a little kick to it.

Cold enough to do a cold smoke today













twc_share.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 7, 2013






Decided it was a little too cold so I fired up the smoker to 70* and started the amps













IMG_20131207_100911_305.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 7, 2013






1 bag of pretzels

1 package of dry ranch dressing

1 package of dry Italian dressing

1 1/2 tsp of cayenne powder (use more if you like)

1 1/2 tsp of garlic powder

1 1'2 tsp of Lemon pepper

3/4 cup olive oil.

Mix well

Try before smoking and add more as needed













IMG_20131207_110035_040.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 7, 2013






put them on a pizza pan with holes on the bottom o the smoke can penetrate













IMG_20131207_110043_176.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 7, 2013






Going to smoker, I am going to smoke this batch for about 3-5hrs today,. These are really good with out the smoke just let them dry a little before you eat then zip lock them

More to come thanks for lookin.


----------



## woodcutter

Thanks for posting, they look very good! I just received my Q-mats and this looks like a good way to show my wife why I bought them. She wants to know......lol  Are you cold smoking or bring the temp up.


----------



## driedstick

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks for posting, they look very good! I just received my Q-mats and this looks like a good way to show my wife why I bought them. She wants to know......lol  Are you cold smoking or bring the temp up.


Cold smoke but like cheese I didn't want the smoke too cold so I brought it up to 70* or so for hr then down to 45 vents wide open.

thanks Wood cutter.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Sounds good DS! You guys had a heat wave going! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------



## driedstick

Thanks DS,,,,I know and right now it is snowing and 6* getting ready to put on 20lbs of venison snack sticks hope the ol smoker can keep up - might be a long day


----------



## disco

Nice looking snack. Keep warm!

Disco


----------



## driedstick

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/12/09/geqa9uvy.jpg[/IMG

These turned out great even got a smoky flavor taste to them I think putting olive oil on there absorbs smoke kids even like them

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick

Let's try this one

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper99

Ok am trying these for the first time. Watching the Meshia Tate fight tonight with friends. They will love these. 

I used the recipe above using 1/4 cup of EVOO. I made two separate batches. 1st batch SPICY HOT  added Mexican seasoning to recipe.  It contains, japs, and habs.

Smoking at 172 deg using Apple wood chips with 1/2 handful of hickory.  

2nd batch (for the wife) NO HOT STUFF!  Eliminated the cayenne and used a healthy shot of Parmesan cheese. 













20131228_153656.jpg



__ sapper99
__ Dec 28, 2013






The ingredients. 













20131228_160925.jpg



__ sapper99
__ Dec 28, 2013






Ready for the smoker.  Left is the Parm   right is the HOT

I read somewhere on here that you should use a pan w/ holes in it. I found these in the baking aisle at the grocery store 2 for $5.00













20131228_162225.jpg



__ sapper99
__ Dec 28, 2013






Smoker is almost hot. Plan on 1 1/2 - 2hrs in the smoke.  Will let Yall know how they turn out.


----------



## driedstick

Those look great let us know


----------

